# Are You A Straight 'A' Student?



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Ntuitive said:


> If you are enrolled in High School or College, are you making all 'A's? Or what? etc. etc.


In public school, no, absolutely not. I achieved some low 'A' grades but other than that, I was mostly 'B's and 'C's. Now that I'm finishing up my schooling online, I am. My lowest percentage was 85% in Mathematics, but I finish and complete most courses with a 92% average. My highest mark is 98% in Biology.


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I am a straight A student. I feel really bad if I score lower on a test...part of my perfectionism probably.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been a straight A student most of my life, but recently my grades have been dropping. But I can't blame anyone for that. I've been working hard to not fail haha..


----------



## Tigerruss (Nov 18, 2014)

Community college I got all except for 1 credit hours as As, so I graduated from there with a GPA of 3.98.

At university, I botched a couple of tests in some courses so I got 3 As, a B+ and an A-. And I made some mistakes this semester too. So... I am not a straight A-student. I just get lots of them.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Already graduated, but I was probably a straight F student, considering how badly I sucked at school.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Being a straight A student in high school is more or less completely useless.

I'd probably the say the same for college too. I mean having decent grades is a good thing obviously, especially if you have a scholarship and don't want to lose it. But getting straight A's versus just having decent grades won't impact your life in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

I've already graduated. Up until I went to university I got all A's and B's except one C in high school and one C in community college. University was the first time school was actually hard for me so I got mostly C's and even a few D's. But when I spent my last semester of school retaking two classes I managed to get an A in one and an A- in the other.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

In most academic subjects (Not counting PE, and although I love Art, It's not academic, really) I'm a B/A/A* student. I got a C in Maths, once - but that was because I did no revision whatsoever...


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Straight A student until I dropped out, my lowest grades were always in English which was usually mid-high 80's. Every other course was in the 90% (bragging rights for two courses with 100% in high school lol). I despise English that might have been why it was my lowest grade. Just the thought of reading Shakespeare again makes me sick *Shutters*


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

More like slightly crooked A's.


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been a B student pretty much my whole life. Graduated university with a 3.01 too


----------



## Cbyermen (Nov 28, 2014)

Usually straight As, with a couple of Bs here and there. I'm still in high school, though.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

In elementary school, I was a straight A student. In high school, I had most B's and C's. But with our educational system, it's quite hard (read: almost impossible and highly irregular) to be a straight A student in high school...


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm a straight A student. It's pretty irregular but not impossible, where I live ^^. 
I don't really try to get just As, but I just HATE to leave work unfinished or not doing my best for an exam.


----------



## effenelle (Sep 13, 2014)

Important exams throughout school life: straight As. Got a D in Physics once in a Q3 test in high school.
In uni: As and Bs. Lowest is B-.


----------



## Generalsurvival (Jun 7, 2015)

Straight A's? ~ Yes
Work hard? ~ Yes
Hope hard? ~ Yes
Stress hard? ~ Yes
Depression hard? ~ Yes
Boring hard? ~ Yes
Worth it hard? ~ **** NO!

But to be honest...I don't find it all that difficult..if you know how to play the game...and even still....I can contemplate a million things I can do with my life that doesn't involve stressing tests. It does provide a challenge to work harder though...and besides, America is all about competition I suppose. Not only that but if an xxTJ can do it, so can I! Not really...no


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ntuitive said:


> If you are enrolled in High School or College, are you making all 'A's? Or what? etc. etc.


Elementary - yes 
Jr high - no
High school- no
University - depending on which quarter it is- think I got straight As second and third quarter of sophomore year and the last quarter of senior year 
Bc those were all the fun classes 
Law school - drop out 

it's easy for me to focus in class it's after class that I get lazy and push everything to the last minute - I tend to start out well then i get distracted . I appear more hardworking and focus than I actually am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Depends on the subject.
While I get straight A's on Portuguese, for example, I rarely get anything higher than a D on math.
Fortunately, the only subject I'm that bad in is math, so the other ones are usually better.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Finished freshman year with a 2.7 GPA. One A the entire year. Since then, I've had a 3.7 so I guess fairly close to straight A and it's and engineering degree so it's tough and sucks. Interestingly enough, I've realized I don't want to do engineering for a job. Managed to land a couple sweet internships that weren't too math intensive and help the world so not too worried haha.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Straight As in high school - easy stuff.
A-/B+ in college with some C's on my transcript - being a math major wasn't easy and I partied too hard in college.


----------



## ClumsyRainbow (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, I hate it. The expectation from other people to do well is so stressful but I have no way to tell them this. I don't want to do badly because it would suck for me, but in a way I do, because then I'd hope they'd stop expecting so much.


----------

